# Modern Arnis Senior Members



## Guro Harold (Nov 11, 2003)

The purpose of this thread is for the senior members of Modern Arnis (3rd degree or higher or with 15 or more years of experience) to be introduced.

I thought that this could be a beneficial thread for the newcomers and those interested in seeking training in Modern Arnis or cross-training with different Modern Arnis groups.

Please detail the following:

I.  Name of instructor and brief history, including location.

II.  What does the instructor consider as their areas of strength or specialty (i.e. single stick, empty-hand, daga)?

III.  What are the instructor's attributes and accomplishments?

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *I.  Name of instructor and brief history, including location.
> 
> II.  What does the instructor consider as their areas of strength or specialty (i.e. single stick, empty-hand, daga)?
> ...



1.  Dan Anderson, began training under Remy Presas in 1980 and my school is in Gresham, Oregon.

2.  "Weapons" wise, areas of strength are single stick and empty hand.  Movement wise, the flow and reversals.

3.  Attributes: ability to break down into common talk how to execute and to put that into the written word.  Able to discern concepts and principles technical aspects are based on.  Accomplishments: 6th Degree Black Belt under Remy Presas, Senior Master title under same, have written two books on Modern Arnis and have two in the works.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2003)

As for me, I just barely qualify by these criteria! I started with Tim Hartman in 1987 in Buffalo, NY, though I had been playing with Modern Arnis a little bit since maybe 1985. I was Mr. Hartman's first black belt (promoted by the Professor in Buffalo on April Fool's Day, 1989). I'm now in Terre Haute, IN. My strength has always been more toward empty-hand applications but more and more I focus on the knife. I'm Chair of the WMAA Advisory Board.

For training locations, see also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1010


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 11, 2003)

From what I recall from visiting the WMAA website, Arnisador is being very humble about his academic/professional credentials!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *
> I.  Name of instructor and brief history, including location.
> *



I started in 1986 officially in Modern Arnis, under Master James Power, Master Jeff Owens and Master Joe Dorris. I have tested in Front of GM Remy Presas numerous times in/at the Flint Dojo. Four of those times for black rank. Last Rank tested for was Lakan Tatlo or 3rd degree (* Note 0th degree Lakan *) in 1998

It has always been great to have training partners and instructors that were senior to me, even if I advanced to the same ranks as some of them. :asian:



> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *
> II.  What does the instructor consider as their areas of strength or specialty (i.e. single stick, empty-hand, daga)?
> *



Single Stick if I had to choose just one. I also like the empty hands, as this is a great portion of the self defense taught. I also think I have a knack for the flow.



> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *
> III.  What are the instructor's attributes and accomplishments?
> *



Some of my attributes are; my ability to break techniques down. To explain the physics and and the application in terms the student can understand. This does mean that I have to explain it multiple times to find the correct words and phrases, yet I enjoy this. Nothing published (yet - maybe in the distant future ).

My Biggest accomplishment is that I am still alive 

:asian:


----------



## Dieter (Nov 13, 2003)

Hello Palusud,

thanks for the e-mail and OK, I will do it. 
This is going to be difficult, because I don´t know where to start and where to end. But ok, here I go:



> I. Name of instructor and brief history, including location.



My name is Dieter Knüttel, I hold the Datu tile and Lakan Pito, 7th Dan Modern Arnis. I am located in Germany.

My first FMA-instructor was Jackson Cui Brocka, a student of Ernesto and Roberto Presas in the Philippines I studied with him from 1978 to 1984 in Germany. He was with the NATO in Belgium at that time, so we had a lot of seminar with him.
In 1983 I went to the Philippines for 3 monthgs of solid training. May main instructors there were Ernesto Presas, Rodel Dagoog, Roberto Presas, Christino Vasquez, Rene Tongson. I had others too (like Felimon Canete) but those were the main ones.

Cui Brocka died in 1984 so from then on I trained with Ernesto Presas. We had him in Germany once a year for about 4 weeks each, where he lived and trained with me. This period lasted till 1993.

From January 1994 we were associated with Remy Presas until his death.

Now I continue my research and studies of Modern Arnis with the Masters of the Philippines.



> II. What does the instructor consider as their areas of strength or specialty (i.e. single stick, empty-hand, daga)?



Well, of course Tapi-Tapi, but I feel very well rounded. I do like disarms, empty hands, knife techniques, drills counter techniques and so on. 
I think one of my strong side is speed, that helps me in a lot of areas. 
I am a fast learner, what also helps in such a complex art.



> III. What are the instructor's attributes and accomplishments?



I think I can teach well. I can analyze movements and know the strong and weak points of the technique right away.
I see how a student moves and can point out, how he or she should meve to get a better technique.
I can also structure well.
For example we have a totally different  structure of disarming techniques here in Germany, that makes it much easier to learn them. 

Another accomplishment is, that we have a strong Modern Arnis adssociation here, that I am the chief instructor since the founding in 1985. We have taught about 4000 Modern Arnis students in this time.

I am especially proud to have many students, that are with me sice 15 to 25 years. Our ranking structure of higher degrees here in Germany is: me, as Lakan Pito (7th Dan), 2 Lakan Lima (5th Dan) and about 22 Lakan Tatlo (3rd Dan). We have produced about 150 Modern Arnis black belts during out teaching. 

Ther are many more things, but I don´t want to make it too long here. If anybody is interested to read more, what have done in and for the FMA in the last 25 years, please go to 
this thread 
where you can read it more in detail.

I hope this helped and it was not too long. If any questions will arise, I will be more than happy to answer them.


Best regards from Germany


Dieter Knüttel
Datu of Modern Arnis


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Palusut _
> *III.  What are the instructor's attributes and accomplishments?
> *




To Follow up,

I have taught at two Modern Arnis Camps this Year and attended a few others, as well as taught a Benefit Seminar for a young lady named Marissa Marks.  I have also been talking about someother events, nothing set in stone or ink yet. (*Note: I was not the only instructor, nor the most senior, at any of these events, they can list them for themselves  *)

I am available for good causes of for good training or both. JUst contact me and I will work with you. 

Seriously, I enjoy the teaching and priviledge to be able to instruct people who are willing to learn. 
:asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 10, 2004)

Time to update this list for the newcomers!!!


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh flippin' well...here goes...

#1. Paul Janulis, started Modern Arnis 1990 (yes, I realize that his makes me only 14 1/2 years of experience instead of 15), and martial arts in 1985. I am past 3rd degree...  

#2. Hmmm....I'd have to say that my strength is the ability to translate my Modern Arnis to many different mediums.

#3. Accomplishments? Nothing large yet. I have some developed programs and seminars under my belt, and if you look around, they are public. However, my efforts with my teaching and training group are fairly new. I have "taught" for about 9 years, but only in what I would consider a "garage program;" I went "public" with my efforts only last month. It is a building process, but I hope to have more "accomplishments" in the years to come. 

I have more biographical info, and info on my efforts on my website for those who care to look.

Thanks,
PAUL

 :supcool:


----------



## stickarts (Aug 12, 2004)

I had the good fortune to train with Prof. and teach / promote seminars for many years. Before opening my own school, I had the good opportunity to work with him consistently at camps and seminars across the country. 
I enjoy picking apart applications in the anyos and working disarms and counters to disarms. I especially like improving basics.
I enjoy spreading arnis to new students at my school and working with many different arnis practitioners with different perspectives.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 17, 2004)

Hmmm... anyone else....?

 :idunno:


----------



## Guro Harold (Aug 20, 2004)

Hmmm,

Here is recent info and picture of Jim Clapp from the 80's MA tape:
http://www.efconline.com/summit/2004/speakers.htm


----------

